# Chord Mojo - in 2020?



## rebbi

Bloom Audio is currently running a sale on the Chord Mojo for around $385. Given the advances in portable audio since the Mojo was originally released, would any of you buy the Mojo today over what’s available now at a similar price? Really eager for your opinions on this!


----------



## zikarus

Well, soundwise... Yes. 
The only reason not to, would be if you
a) dislike its form factor /size
b) could get a Mojo 2 soon


----------



## rebbi

Mojo 2 is still just a rumor, no?


----------



## rebbi

Got my Mojo and I love it!!


----------



## DaYooper

Got mine yesterday, so, yah. I got a Poly too because I wanted the mobile Roon ready device for goofin around the house.


----------



## sajunky (Apr 2, 2020)

Having Audio GD R2R-11 $350 with Sennheiser HD600.
Is any reason for Chord Mojo (or Mojo 2)?

[Edit] R2R-11 is not portable, but I remember Mojo mentioned when talking about this DAC/HPA combo.


----------



## Nostoi

rebbi said:


> Bloom Audio is currently running a sale on the Chord Mojo for around $385. Given the advances in portable audio since the Mojo was originally released, would any of you buy the Mojo today over what’s available now at a similar price? Really eager for your opinions on this!


What advances in portable audio? DAPS maybe, but portable DACs? Don't see that. The Chord Mojo is an outstanding device for audio in 2020 as it was in 2016 ot whenever it came out; supposed progress in the audiophile world is often rather illusory.


----------



## miketlse

sajunky said:


> Having Audio GD R2R-11 $350 with Sennheiser HD600.
> Is any reason for Chord Mojo (or Mojo 2)?
> 
> [Edit] R2R-11 is not portable, but I remember Mojo mentioned when talking about this DAC/HPA combo.


There are many posts on the Mojo thread, from Mojo owners who think it works wonderfully with the HD600 https://www.head-fi.org/search/532760/?q=HD600&t=post&c[thread]=784602&o=relevance
So I would suggest demo the Mojo - during the early months of the Mojo thread, there were many posts from people who went to demo the Mojo out of curiousity, but fully intended not to buy one. Virtually all of them walked out of the dealers with a Mojo in their bag.
Is there going to be a Mojo 2?
There have been rumours for a long time, usually coming from dealers, stating the Mojo2 would be revealed at the next big hifi show, and all these rumours have turned out to be false.
Rob Watts has said that he is very proud of his Mojo design, and being able to cram in such a large amount of dac processing + battery into such a small case.
If he wanted to increase the amount of processing to nearer the level of Hugo2, then he needs to have a larger case because of the larger battery + the increased heat to disperse. A larger case could impact the interface with the Poly.
Some owners ask that the Mojo2 uses USBC sockets, but again this would change the interface with the Poly.
To me this suggests that you will only see the Mojo2, as part of a joint release with the Poly2.
Arguably too big a business risk this year, when dealers stores are shut because of covid, and supply chains and shipping could also be disrupted.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 9, 2020)

miketlse said:


> Arguably too big a business risk this year, when dealers stores are shut because of covid, and supply chains and shipping could also be disrupted.



Great point.  I didn't consider how this would affect the Mojo/2.  The possibility of a Mojo2 in the next 12 months is extremely low now.  I'm so glad I got the Mojo at the holiday special price.  I was really regretting grabbing the Mojo because of the possible Mojo2 in the shadows and it didn't resonate with me till I changed digital sources.  I got bored quickly.  Once I changed to my goto digital source, the  PRaT is amazing like it was with the Hugo2.  Digital source matters.  I considered selling the new Mojo, but once I switched digital sources it changed to considering (interest check for now) selling my high-end rig.

Once I tried it with my goto Hugo2 digital source, it took the Mojo to near-desktop / desktop levels...


----------



## 474194

Did some research and came to this conclusion why I was enjoying the Mojo so much the second time around:


----------



## miketlse

AC-12 said:


> Did some research and came to this conclusion why I was enjoying the Mojo so much the second time around:


After I bought the Hugo2, I used it almost exclusively for a few months, then tried the Mojo again and found it sounded 'congested' compared to the detail available from the Hugo2.
After another few months, I tried the Mojo again, and found that I enjoyed it again.
Nowadays my first choice is Hugo2, but if the battery is low, I use the Mojo and enjoy it as well.
I believe that it takes a while for the brain to become used to the different levels of musical detail provided by both Hugo2 and Mojo.
But now I am in the position that I can enjoy both Mojo and Hugo2 - surely music enjoyment is our goal.


----------



## 474194 (Apr 9, 2020)

miketlse said:


> After I bought the Hugo2, I used it almost exclusively for a few months, then tried the Mojo again and found it sounded 'congested' compared to the detail available from the Hugo2.
> After another few months, I tried the Mojo again, and found that I enjoyed it again.
> Nowadays my first choice is Hugo2, but if the battery is low, I use the Mojo and enjoy it as well.
> I believe that it takes a while for the brain to become used to the different levels of musical detail provided by both Hugo2 and Mojo.
> But now I am in the position that I can enjoy both Mojo and Hugo2 - surely music enjoyment is our goal.



I'll probably end up keeping both rigs as the Hugo2 is the more mature, neutral reference rig.  But the Mojo/UE-10 combo just brings back the nostalgic neutral excitement I had when I started on this site in 2001.

The Hugo2 is max neutral, max transparent, max resolute as you can get in transportable form factor.  The cable is one of the most neutral audio equipment one can procure.  So it will be hard letting go, but if it just sits around and only used a handful a times a year it maybe be better to sell.  Tough hobby.

EDIT:  Just going to keep two rigs.  Worked too hard on designing, procuring and shipping of my dream cable so IC is off the market.


----------



## sajunky (Apr 12, 2020)

miketlse said:


> There are many posts on the Mojo thread, from Mojo owners who think it works wonderfully with the HD600 https://www.head-fi.org/search/532760/?q=HD600&t=post&c[thread]=784602&o=relevance
> So I would suggest demo the Mojo - during the early months of the Mojo thread, there were many posts from people who went to demo the Mojo out of curiousity, but fully intended not to buy one. Virtually all of them walked out of the dealers with a Mojo in their bag.


Thanks. I was asking, because my portable gear is Sennheiser HD4.50 BTNC with $42 Nobsound 8xTDA1387 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32881225029.html
I use Bluetooth occasionally, mostly wired. This little USB powered DAC with decent HPA gives me all I need on the road. I thought so...

Actually R2R sound of a Nobsound gave me direction to buy $350 Audio GD R2R11 DAC combo for desktop and this DAC, I must say, it has opened my mind to the high-end sound. An attempt to attach FiiO E12A to a Nobsound failed, so I thought that I would need another R2R DAC. Actually FPGA in Mojo misleaded me thinking that it would be R2R, it is not, so I need to apologize for a stupid question.


----------



## yong_shun

I think Mojo is still relevant in 2020. The sound quality is still comparable to today's new amp dac combo. Can consider it if you can get a lower price.


----------



## DaYooper

Personally, I think Mojo with the Poly is still relevant because as far as I know it's the only wireless Roon ready device that fits in a pocket.


----------



## LevPush

rebbi said:


> Bloom Audio is currently running a sale on the Chord Mojo for around $385. Given the advances in portable audio since the Mojo was originally released, would any of you buy the Mojo today over what’s available now at a similar price? Really eager for your opinions on this!


Also considering Mojo. Is the sale for open box? I see it’s $425 for open box on Bloom Audio rn.


----------



## rebbi

LevPush said:


> Also considering Mojo. Is the sale for open box? I see it’s $425 for open box on Bloom Audio rn.


This was a sale that they were running a few months back. I paid something like $385 for mine, which I recognized was a steal so I jumped on it. Andrew, the owner of the shop, is a great guy, though, and you might reach out to him to see what he can do for you.


----------



## vinylvalet

Check the for sale forum.


----------



## LevPush

Just got my Mojo. When I checked the back of the mojo, I found some Chinese word which does not seem to be there when I look at others online. Does anyone know if this is legit or grey product? I purchase from the US.


----------



## rebbi

Yes. It’s still legit. Mine has the same thing. I suspect it’s a regulatory notice.


----------



## sajunky

Buy Chineese products, it will be genuine.


----------



## Jlazer

I think one reason I decided to not go with the Chord Mojo is that I was looking for something more modern like with USB-C input.  So I would love if the Chord Mojo 2 went that direction, like Woo Audio has done with the WA11.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

LevPush said:


> Just got my Mojo. When I checked the back of the mojo, I found some Chinese word which does not seem to be there when I look at others online. Does anyone know if this is legit or grey product? I purchase from the US.



I don't have that sticker and it looks suspicious to me. Mine's in English only.

Why don't you send a picture of it to Chord and ask...


----------



## LevPush

gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't have that sticker and it looks suspicious to me. Mine's in English only.
> 
> Why don't you send a picture of it to Chord and ask...





gimmeheadroom said:


> I don't have that sticker and it looks suspicious to me. Mine's in English only.
> 
> Why don't you send a picture of it to Chord and ask...



I actually did. This is what they replied: 
_ All recent production Mojos have an international style serial number label that means that they can be shipped to any country. This replaces the older system were there were EU, US and FE serial labels. _


----------



## rebbi

LevPush said:


> I actually did. This is what they replied:
> _ All recent production Mojos have an international style serial number label that means that they can be shipped to any country. This replaces the older system were there were EU, US and FE serial labels. _


That's what I would have guessed was going on. Also, I purchased mine from an authorized dealer (Bloom Audio) here in the States so I didn't think it could have been counterfeit or gray market.


----------



## Aenlandril

I have a mojo and I still LOVE mine. Has anyone ever figured out how to buy replacement batteries for it? Maybe even a battery upgrade?
I use it every single day between home and work for my IEMs 

It sounds excellent and has plenty of power for the TinHifi P1, Fearless S8F, Beyerdynamic Xelento, Moondrop Sstarfields, Etymotic ER4XR etc
I think I'd buy a mojo2 if it had usb-c, I hope the Poly2 is much cheaper I still can't stomach that price


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Look around, there have been a few posts here. My battery died last week after 3 years of off/on use and I'm just running it off the USB power from a minitower PC.


----------



## cuiter23

Mojo+Poly is the best $1500 CAD I have ever spent. Sold my AK240 fwiw. 

My daily portable player. While also doubling up as my streamer and DAC for 2-channel desktop Hi-Fi.


----------



## bluecar

If the prices they fetch on well-know auction sites is a measure, then they are still very much relevant today


----------



## gimmeheadroom

bluecar said:


> If the prices they fetch on well-know auction sites is a measure, then they are still very much relevant today



They're kinda future proof. The only problem is the battery eventually dies as in all portable gear.


----------



## bluecar

gimmeheadroom said:


> They're kinda future proof. The only problem is the battery eventually dies as in all portable gear.



yes, but you can open the case, and the LiPo battery type is easily obtained  

(see https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-battery-replacement-solved.901130/)


----------



## gimmeheadroom

bluecar said:


> yes, but you can open the case, and the LiPo battery type is easily obtained
> 
> (see https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-mojo-battery-replacement-solved.901130/)



I never used mine portable, it's too thick. I run mine on a USB charger all the time.


----------



## bluecar

even so, the battery will still crap out on you - with a failed LiPo in the case, I'm not sure I'd want to keep powering it - they have a habit of burning up!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

bluecar said:


> even so, the battery will still crap out on you - with a failed LiPo in the case, I'm not sure I'd want to keep powering it - they have a habit of burning up!



Ah thanks, you're right. I forgot about that. The battery in mine is not strictly dead. It doesn't last for long when unplugged. There will be a dandy lawsuit if there is a fire though.


----------



## Celamojo

Mojo at this price is a bargin!


----------



## daytrader

The batteries, like in most cell phones, in these things should be designed for easy replaceability, then I’d consider it a bargain,


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I read here a few posts that said the battery really is easily replaced. Probably the issue is they sell 5 trillion models of every cellphone and only a few hundred thousand Mojos. Probably harder to buy the battery than to install it.


----------



## sajunky

daytrader said:


> The batteries, like in most cell phones, in these things should be designed for easy replaceability, then I’d consider it a bargain,


Yeah, like in Apple phones and now... in almost every cellular phone. A new ROHS recycling standard .LOL.

You didn't tell Apple, did you? And in result this disease spreads away to any consumer gadget: laptops (Microsoft Surface) or Chord.


----------



## Sonic77

I just replaced my battery in my Mojo, it was a piece of cake, unscrew the back plate, unplug, & peel out the old battery, then peel off the sticky side of new battery, plug new battery in and install new battery, reinstall backplate, and your done.

I purchased my Chord Mojo replacement battery from Audio Advice.

https://www.audioadvice.com/chord-electronics-factory-replacement-battery-for-chord-mojo.html


----------



## RedJohn456

I reviewed the Mojo during the intial review tour and I regretted not buying it back then. My one and only gripe is that it does not have a defacto "desktop mode." For obvious reasons I am hesitant to leave the unit always plugged due to battery issues. Turns out it might be possible to run in always plugged in without the battery inside. I might try buying a used unit with a crappy battery and try that, sure as heck not trying that with a new unit and messing up my warranty lol. The mojo is an awesome sounding unit and honestly the price is super competitive these days, always gets a lot of love, just not as much buzz given its age. 

I do hope a successor is in the works, USB C all the things!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

gimmeheadroom said:


> I read here a few posts that said the battery really is easily replaced. Probably the issue is they sell 5 trillion models of every cellphone and only a few hundred thousand Mojos. Probably harder to buy the battery than to install it.


yeah, I have a Mojo and I didn't buy one until I could find a source for replacement batteries.   I found 2 or 3 and the price is decent.  Around $40.   It's not hard to change the battery.  There are videos that explain it very nicely.   You can indeed run the Mojo in desktop mode simply by taking out the battery.

I just added a Poly to my Mojo that I got from another Head fier this week.   It works great and was not that hard to set up with my iPhone.   Now, it works and sounds brilliantly.   I compared it a/b to my BTR5 and the Mojo/Poly blows it away.   When I get home, I am going to set it up like a streamer to see if I can approach Bluesound Node 2i quality.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> yeah, I have a Mojo and I didn't buy one until I could find a source for replacement batteries.   I found 2 or 3 and the price is decent.  Around $40.   It's not hard to change the battery.  There are videos that explain it very nicely.   You can indeed run the Mojo in desktop mode simply by taking out the battery.
> 
> I just added a Poly to my Mojo that I got from another Head fier this week.   It works great and was not that hard to set up with my iPhone.   Now, it works and sounds brilliantly.   I compared it a/b to my BTR5 and the Mojo/Poly blows it away.   When I get home, I am going to set it up like a streamer to see if I can approach Bluesound Node 2i quality.


Nice price, I wonder if it's possible to get a battery for that price here in EU.

I will box up my Mojo and probably sell it when I get it back to 100%.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

gimmeheadroom said:


> Nice price, I wonder if it's possible to get a battery for that price here in EU.
> 
> I will box up my Mojo and probably sell it when I get it back to 100%.


contact the vendor and see if they will ship it to you.   I see someone posted one of the sources I found.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> contact the vendor and see if they will ship it to you.   I see someone posted one of the sources I found.


Which vendor?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

gimmeheadroom said:


> Which vendor?


https://www.audioadvice.com/chord-electronics-factory-replacement-battery-for-chord-mojo.html


----------



## gimmeheadroom

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> https://www.audioadvice.com/chord-electronics-factory-replacement-battery-for-chord-mojo.html


Thanks, this doesn't help. I need a source in the EU so I'll check with Chord. And I don't know whether the battery from that site is official or just happens to work.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

gimmeheadroom said:


> Thanks, this doesn't help. I need a source in the EU so I'll check with Chord. And I don't know whether the battery from that site is official or just happens to work.


Strange statement.   If the battery has the same specs and it fits, why isn't that the same as official?    Chord buys them from China anyway.  They don't manufacture them.

That's like replacing the battery in your Roku remote and only purchasing the batteries from Roku instead of Costco.

If you want to resell your Mojo, disclose that you replaced the battery and disclose the vendor.   The purchaser will appreciate that they can get replacements at that price.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Strange statement.   If the battery has the same specs and it fits, why isn't that the same as official?    Chord buys them from China anyway.  They don't manufacture them.
> 
> That's like replacing the battery in your Roku remote and only purchasing the batteries from Roku instead of Costco.
> 
> If you want to resell your Mojo, disclose that you replaced the battery and disclose the vendor.   The purchaser will appreciate that they can get replacements at that price.


How do we know it has the same specs? Sure I agree all the batteries in the world probably come from 3 factories but still, Chord should be getting good stuff because of their reputation. No-brand battery, if it goes dead or blows up, no loss of reputation. 

Of course I will explain that the battery is replaced if I sell it.


----------



## daytrader

RedJohn456 said:


> I reviewed the Mojo during the intial review tour and I regretted not buying it back then. My one and only gripe is that it does not have a defacto "desktop mode." For obvious reasons I am hesitant to leave the unit always plugged due to battery issues. Turns out it might be possible to run in always plugged in without the battery inside. I might try buying a used unit with a crappy battery and try that, sure as heck not trying that with a new unit and messing up my warranty lol. The mojo is an awesome sounding unit and honestly the price is super competitive these days, always gets a lot of love, just not as much buzz given its age.
> 
> I do hope a successor is in the works, USB C all the things!


Be nice to also include proper RCA outs, but that might hurt sales up above I’m guessing?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

It would be nice if Chord implemented Tidal Connect into the Poly.


----------



## RedJohn456

daytrader said:


> Be nice to also include proper RCA outs, but that might hurt sales up above I’m guessing?



Indeed, RCA outputs would be nice to have, FWIW it is possible to get a line level signal out from the mojo (I recall something to that effect from the manual but it has been awhile).


----------



## gimmeheadroom

RedJohn456 said:


> Indeed, RCA outputs would be nice to have, FWIW it is possible to get a line level signal out from the mojo (I recall something to that effect from the manual but it has been awhile).


Yes, actually it's higher than line level but did real well with various setups I tried.

You have to hold down both volume balls while turning it on, and it takes a few tries to catch it just right. When it is set both volume balls go blue, please, no jokes, I didn't invent this. It says somewhere in the doc that it will reset the next time you turn it off and on again so you don't blow your brains out but in my usage it remained set. Be really really careful if you use yours for both IEM/heaphones and in lineout mode from time to time. If it doesn't work, check the Chord Mojo megathread here. That's where I found it.


----------



## Billyak

I've got to admit that I was sceptical of the mojo at first and thought it might be showing its age but I am loving it at the minute.  Has a really full natural warm sound when compared to my SU-8 THX 789 combo.  I either connect it via USB to by intel nuc running roon rock or use the toslink out of the chromecast audio if I am moving around the house.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

It's time for an update to the Mojo.   It needs to support MQA and the Poly needs to support Tidal connect.   The USB micro ports need to be replaced by USB-C.  And, it needs to have a switch that enables desktop mode to relieve pressure off the battery.  It would be nice if it had balanced output, too.   It really is time for Mojo 2.


----------



## Billyak

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> It's time for an update to the Mojo.   It needs to support MQA and the Poly needs to support Tidal connect.   The USB micro ports need to be replaced by USB-C.  And, it needs to have a switch that enables desktop mode to relieve pressure off the battery.  It would be nice if it had balanced output, too.   It really is time for Mojo 2.



I can't argue with any of that.


----------



## DesignTaylor

Count me among those late to the Mojo party. Really digging this thing, here are my initial impressions. 



Would love to see an updated version!


----------



## afilen

I just wish using it with iOS devices didnt involve so many cables, love the aesthetics otherwise!


----------



## ABlide

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> It's time for an update to the Mojo.   It needs to support MQA and the Poly needs to support Tidal connect.   The USB micro ports need to be replaced by USB-C.  And, it needs to have a switch that enables desktop mode to relieve pressure off the battery.  It would be nice if it had balanced output, too.   It really is time for Mojo 2.



+1

Penta 4,4 mm connection might also be a nice thing.


----------



## Billyak

Got to admit I am loving using my HD800S around the house instead of being anchored to my desktop setup.


----------



## daytrader

ABlide said:


> +1
> 
> Penta 4,4 mm connection might also be a nice thing.


I’m guessing if it were to go balanced it would be achieved through the Penta 4.4 mm, not an actual Neutrik style connector.  There just isn’t enough room but I do see room for actual RCA outputs rather than using the 3.5 mm headphone out.


----------



## Jupiterknight

afilen said:


> I just wish using it with iOS devices didnt involve so many cables, love the aesthetics otherwise!


One single cable only...short and works perfectly with the Mojo, at least with my iPhone 11
https://shopmeenova.appspot.com/st/p/lgtnmuc.html#buy


----------



## Metalingus

To this date, mojo is still the most interactive and beautiful sounding hardware i’ve ever heard


----------



## Ronengeller

474194 said:


> Great point.  I didn't consider how this would affect the Mojo/2.  The possibility of a Mojo2 in the next 12 months is extremely low now.  I'm so glad I got the Mojo at the holiday special price.  I was really regretting grabbing the Mojo because of the possible Mojo2 in the shadows and it didn't resonate with me till I changed digital sources.  I got bored quickly.  Once I changed to my goto digital source, the  PRaT is amazing like it was with the Hugo2.  Digital source matters.  I considered selling the new Mojo, but once I switched digital sources it changed to considering (interest check for now) selling my high-end rig.
> 
> Once I tried it with my goto Hugo2 digital source, it took the Mojo to near-desktop / desktop levels...


@474194
What is digital source?


----------



## rebbi

As the original poster in this thread, I just checked back in and I’m amazed at how active it became. I still have my mojo and I am still enjoying it, by the way. It sounds great with my Dan Clark Aeon2 Closed cans!


----------



## PhantomNyan

Not sure where to ask this so I will poke here, does the OG mojo have any protection for current? Cuz I heard a few horror stories about amps frying headphones when connected overnight for several months
I run my mojo as a desktop amp (battery removed) and I kind of just leave it connected to my laptop? Do I risk a chance of a housefire/ruined headphones?


----------



## Saturday

PhantomNyan said:


> Not sure where to ask this so I will poke here, does the OG mojo have any protection for current? Cuz I heard a few horror stories about amps frying headphones when connected overnight for several months
> I run my mojo as a desktop amp (battery removed) and I kind of just leave it connected to my laptop? Do I risk a chance of a housefire/ruined headphones?





> Although it wasn't designed to run without a battery, it will be fine. Certainly won't fry your headphones!


-Rob Watts


----------



## PhantomNyan

Saturday said:


> -Rob Watts


Yeah thanks I posted in 2 places hoping for reply lol


----------

